# housing for eggs case



## bruce1143 (Jan 11, 2005)

hi can someone please send me information on setup i would like to hatch them i have a eggs case and need to know the proper way to do this thank bruce


----------



## bruce1143 (Jan 11, 2005)

hi and thank you ,your web site is great and came away with lot of good information thank again bruce


----------

